# Using Estrumate instead of Lutalyse?



## dawnwinddg (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd like to do a basic synchronization on my does sometime this week, and also make sure that none of my doelings were bred by a male kid who was castrated late. I have very old Lutealyse, and fresh Estrumate, so would prefer to use the Estrumate. Anyone have any problems, concerns, or guidelines for Estrumate that I should be aware of? 

Thanks for the help!
Frances


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They work exactly the same way. Lutelyse is alot like saying Coke, when you say Coke everyone thinks of cola/soda even if it's pepsi...same with Lute, we say Lute meaning to lute a doe to abort her or sync her. This is from the left hand search above of Estrumate that takes you to 101, and the saanendoah.com sites old drug listing that has nearly everything listed in it that you give to a goat, perscription or OTC. I have mine printed out and in my 3 ring binder also. Vicki

PROSTAGLANDINS: 
Prostaglandins are not endocrine drugs, but many are used as oxytocics or abortifacients or to induce estrus. 
In the US the most commonly used in goats are Dinoprost (Lutalyse®) and Clorprostenol (Estrumate®) 
Lutalyse & Estrumate 

Rx item 
Lutalyse® (2mg/ml), Prostin F2 Alpha®" both by Upjohn & ProstaMate, Phoenix Scientific. - Naturally-occurring PGF2a as the tromethamine salt. Dinoprost tromethamine 5mg/ml. Prostaglandin F2 Alpha 5mg/ml. 
Estrumate (Haver) cloprostenol - synthetic analogs of PGF2a. Cloprostenol (cloprostenol sodium) 500 mcg / 2 mL 
DOSE RATES: 
Do not administer intravenously (I.V.) 
Induce heat: 1/2 to 1mL IM to bring an ovulating adult doe into standing heat [65-75 hours after injection she will be ready to breed. 
To synchronize does (8mg/0.75mL day 4 of cycle & again in11 days). 
As an abortifacient (5-10mg/1-2mL). 
Induce labor: 1/2 to 2.0 mL to bring a doe into active labor (induce parturition), with delivery in 24-57 hours - or it's reported that a higher dose (up to 5mL) will yield a more predictable interval from injection to delivery (32 hours). This with careful consideration can be used as a management tool, to terminate accidental pregnancies and to allow the owner to be on hand during freshening, as well as to aid in choosing a convenient time for both owner and buck's owner to breed the does, and, not infrequently, to get an otherwise unbreedable doe pregnant. Not the drug of choice for induction of paturition before day 144 of gestation for delivery of live kids. Prostaglandins bypass the steps necessary to the production of fetal lung surfactant. Before day 144, use dexamethasone. 
As part of a treatment regime for breeding problem (dose varies w/tx regime used). 
Also used to terminate an unwanted conception. 
Used post kidding to control excessive uterine bleeding.


----------



## dawnwinddg (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------

